# Snowy!



## coastalconn (Mar 13, 2018)

Been a tough winter for me with not so much action. Too much work and not enough birds.  I got a tip of a Snowy Owl yesterday and managed to find it.  It was bouncing around on some rooftops and I waited all day for some action.  It tried to grab something on a lawn right in front of me and I was in the right place.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome

1



Snowy Owl 3_12 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Snowy Owl 3_12 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Snowy Owl 3_12 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Snowy Owl 3_12 6 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (Mar 13, 2018)

Great set!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 13, 2018)

I wish I got Snowies in my slow time! Nice set.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

Beautiful photos.  I can't decide if I like the first or the last better, leaning toward #1.  Both are wall worthy.  I like the one of him swooping down a lot too.   

Yup, #1.  Nominating for POTM.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 13, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Great set!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I wish I got Snowies in my slow time! Nice set.


Thank you!



SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful photos.  I can't decide if I like the first or the last better, leaning toward #1.  Both are wall worthy.  I like the one of him swooping down a lot too.
> 
> Yup, #1.  Nominating for POTM.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cortian (Mar 13, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2018)

Great set indeed; he looks VERY annoyed!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2018)

Great set.

I saw your Facebook post. Just got him before he flies home.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I wish I got Snowies in my slow time!



I'm going to have to send you a snow care package. 
I didn't miss spell. Boxing a snowy would be cruel .lol


----------



## Winona (Mar 13, 2018)

Great photos!


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 14, 2018)

Kris, great shots.  I was wondering where you went, so it is nice to see you back.

WesternGuy


----------



## Wizard1500 (Mar 14, 2018)

What a beautiful creature.  Your shots are great.  Especially #2 - it shows poise, purpose, and determination.  Fantastic capture.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2018)

Wonderful photos. Such a magnificent bird. Glad to see you around, we've missed you.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 14, 2018)

Cortian said:


> Beautiful!





Wizard1500 said:


> What a beautiful creature.  Your shots are great.  Especially #2 - it shows poise, purpose, and determination.  Fantastic capture.





tirediron said:


> Great set indeed; he looks VERY annoyed!





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> l


Thanks!  He missed whatever he was going for in the lawn so he was a bit cranky I guess.  Yep he will be headed North very soon!


WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great shots.  I was wondering where you went, so it is nice to see you back.
> WesternGuy





Derrel said:


> Wonderful photos. Such a magnificent bird. Glad to see you around, we've missed you.


Thanks!  Tough winter.  Work was stupid busy.  Mom got diagnosed with dementia and every time I went out it was dark and gloomy.  Even though the weather was crappy, it was worse that I couldn't find anything...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 14, 2018)

Stunning. Your hard work paid off. 

Sorry about your mom, that seems to be a tough diagnosis to go thru.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes, very sorry to hear about your mom also. I have had a couple family members suffer through it. May God bless your family with patience and understanding.


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 14, 2018)

Kris, sounds like it was one of those winters - I know - tell me about it - Shxxt happens.  Hope things get better in the Spring.    

WesternGuy


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 15, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> Stunning. Your hard work paid off.
> 
> Sorry about your mom, that seems to be a tough diagnosis to go thru.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, very sorry to hear about your mom also. I have had a couple family members suffer through it. May God bless your family with patience and understanding.


Thanks. I never knew how sudden and devasting dementia could be. It's been a tough couple weeks and she is in a nursing home now.


WesternGuy said:


> Kris, sounds like it was one of those winters - I know - tell me about it - Shxxt happens.  Hope things get better in the Spring.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thanks WG. The Osprey will be showing up en masse over the next 2 weeks and then it will be game on. Sure hope my 500 F4 comes back from Nikon soon...


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 20, 2018)

Amazing images.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 20, 2018)

Awesome shots! sorry to hear about your mom


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 23, 2018)

Awesome as usual! 

We had one of these majestic creatures here in Colorado but I had zero luck finding it


----------



## HavToNo (Mar 23, 2018)

Fantastic series. I got my first snowy this year but it was way out in a field.


----------

